# What handgun/caliber for deer?



## DYI hunting

What common pistol caliber makes a good deer hunting round?  Is there a minimum length barrel needed to get enough velocity?  Any other considerations?

What about Hornady +P 230 grain XTP JHP out of a .45 ACP, 4 inch barrel, semi-auto?


----------



## Inthegarge

Ruger Blackhawk 44 Mag  6 1/2".........................................RW


----------



## javery

I use a super redhawk .44 mag. with a 7 1/2" barrel.Ammo is readily available.


----------



## dertiedawg

javery said:


> I use a super redhawk .44 mag. with a 7 1/2" barrel.Ammo is readily available.



Me too!!


----------



## Paul White

Glock 20 (10mm) with 6 inch barrel i have seen two deer and three hogs go down to one. Shoots great out to 50 plus yards.


----------



## Bam Bam

Taurus (M44) 44. mag. or a Raging bull (M444 )44.Mag. Either one with a 8-3/8 Barrell. You can buy either one for $525-$600.


----------



## Craig Knight

in a semi only a 10mm for me, as far as a revolver a 357, 41,44, 454, 460, 500 whatever you are comfortable with. practice practice practice. I hope to get one with my newest Kimber in 10mm this coming season


----------



## deadend

While I'm a big fan of the .45acp and carry one regularly, I would not readily deer hunt with it.  I don't feel it has the penetration needed over about 20 yards and especially not with expanding ammunition.  I've shot some small game with it that led me to this conclusion.


----------



## chuckdog

The most common, easy to find ammo for, inherently accurate round I'd recommend is the 44 mag. A barrel length of 4"s should be sufficient for good velocity, however a little more length will of course give you a longer sight radius for better open sight accuracy. As we all know, what you have confidence in your ability to shoot is the best one for you!


----------



## DYI hunting

deadend said:


> I would not readily deer hunt with it.  I don't feel it has the penetration needed over about 20 yards and especially not with expanding ammunition.


That is one thing I was worried about.  My favorite JHP 230 grain load are tested at 18 inches of penetration and expands out to .68 inch at 25 yards, but the velocity really slows down quick on the .45's.

What is a lower priced accurate revolver setup for .44 mag, maybe with a scope?  How much are we talking?


----------



## chuckdog

I'd go with a standard Redhawk. The Super Redhawk is just too big for the 44 mag. I love the Super in the 454 Casull, but the the regular old Redhawk gets my vote in the 44. I still have a 5.5" one that shoots better than I do. The 7.5" is the shortest one offered with rings now I believe. You can probably find a clean used one in the $500.00 range. You may want to look at the Super Blackhawk Hunter with rings too. I love the old single actions, but I have honestly had better luck accuracy wise with the Redhawks. They're tough, simple, accurate and reliable. I guess you've figured out, "I kinda like the Redhawks." Good luck with your search, ChuckDog!


----------



## Larry Rooks

A 45 ACP with a 230 gr ball or jhp will kill em, donw it a few times at real close range, but, it would not be my reccomended choice for deer or hog.  A 45 Colt is better as is the 41 mag and 44 mag.  I do not like long barrels as they are harder to carry, and mine are with 4 5/8 inch and 5 1/2 inch barrels and have always been plenty.  In a 357 mag I would go with a 6 inch though for the extra velocity
and use a 180 gr bullet


----------



## chainshaw

The Super Redhawk gives an easy way to scope your handgun. If you look hard enough, you should be able to find a used SRH with a scope for around $600-$700.


----------



## carver

TC encore 7mm08,TC contender .223,S&W model 66 .357mag.


----------



## HandgunHTR

DYI hunting said:


> What is a lower priced accurate revolver setup for .44 mag, maybe with a scope?  How much are we talking?




You can get a good used Ruger Blackhawk or SBH with a 2X or 4X scope for less than $500 all told.

In my opinion there is no need for a double action revolver for hunting.  Now that isn't to say I wouldn't use a S&W 629. a Ruger SRH or a Colt Anaconda it is just that I would be shooting them single action anyway.

Now if you want my opinion, I would go with a TC Contender in 30-30 or 7-30 waters myself, but that is just me.


----------



## idsman75

*.45 Colt*

Ruger Blackhawk or older model Vaquero with the Blackhawk frame in .45 Colt.  Bust open a Hornady manual and load up some 250 grain Hornady XTP's with 2400.

Then agian, you could do what my buddy does.  Cast some 230-grain +/- lead SWC bullets, lube/size,  and put them on top of 9 grains of Unique.  His last shot went clean through and put that deer down.  I used his bullets and 8.5 grains Unique to put down the hog in my avatar.  Dropped in place (neck shot).


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

As Chuckdog and other have said, shot what feels good to you and keep on shoting until you feel you can hit what you aim at when squeeze the trigger. I perfer the Contender in either 45-70 14in. comp. barrel or 30-30 in 12 in comp. barrel both with red dots
Handgunner 45-70


----------



## TTom

The old rule of thumb was something like 1,000 ft lbs is minimum energy for deer. 

SO you do the math for whatever round you want to use.

Doing the math means whatever round you choose you limit your rage to the distance where the round still has 1,000 ft lbs.

So break out the ballistic tables.


----------



## Old Coach

I use a T/C Contender in 30-30AI with a 14" bbl for deer and hogs. 125NBT @ 2600fps.
Also a RBH in 44mag 8 3/8 bbl with a 4x Leupold scope.
250grn Beartooth WFNGC with w296.
Two totally different pistols, both get the job done for me.

Coach


----------



## dertiedawg

TTom said:


> The old rule of thumb was something like 1,000 ft lbs is minimum energy for deer.
> 
> SO you do the math for whatever round you want to use.
> 
> Doing the math means whatever round you choose you limit your rage to the distance where the round still has 1,000 ft lbs.
> 
> So break out the ballistic tables.



That wasn't the old rule of thumb... that was the law!!!  But that has changed several years ago.


----------



## Richard P

If I had not happened into a 308 barrel for  the Encore I'd use either the 30-30 14'' Contender or the Lone Eagle 7mm BR for places with any distance involved. For short woods work I'd likely call on a 44m single action.


----------



## Dub

DYI hunting said:


> What common pistol caliber makes a good deer hunting round?  Is there a minimum length barrel needed to get enough velocity?  Any other considerations?
> 
> What about Hornady +P 230 grain XTP JHP out of a .45 ACP, 4 inch barrel, semi-auto?



Pistol caliber:  10mm would be my favorite pick, unless I could get my hands on some of the Desert Eagles that are chambered for typical revolver cartridges like .44 Rem Mag.


----------



## RoadGrime

Thou difficult to find ammo at times, I will never give up my .41 mag. It's more comfortable to shoot and depending on bullet weight faster than the .44 mag. Yes I realize you do give up some energy, yet there is still plenty to kill deer and bear for that matter.


----------



## ironhead7544

Price wise,  a used 44 mag Super Blackhawk will serve you well.  You can add a scope later if you want.


----------



## dertiedawg

balvarik said:


> Then please explain how a 357mag ever was legal???
> 
> The law used to be 500 ft lbs in GA for handguns!!
> 
> 
> Georgia Arms "Deer Stopper" load was legal and that load was a 158grain JHP at 1250fps = 528 ft/pounds at the muzzle.
> 
> Mike



You are correct... don't know what I was thinking!!  Another one of those... "oh yeah, that's right" moments.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

balvarik said:


> Then please explain how a 357mag ever was legal???
> 
> The law used to be 500 ft lbs in GA for handguns!!
> 
> 
> Georgia Arms "Deer Stopper" load was legal and that load was a 158grain JHP at 1250fps = 528 ft/pounds at the muzzle.
> 
> Mike


 
I got my GP100 the year before that reg was put into place, the old reg was 6" barrel or longer. When the new regs came out I looked in some ballistics charts and did not find a single legal loading, I asked at the local pawn/gun shop and was told the rangers used the CCI Lawman (I paid $24 a box way back then) then I found the then Master Cartridge Deerstoppers for $13. I have yet to even hit the woods hunting with my revolver... I intend to fix that this season.


----------



## treecutter

I love the 45 LC blackhawk with handloads for short range... 30-30 TC 14" for distance.  Whatever you can actually hit with works best as pistol hunting is a truly humbling experience, but worth the time and effort!


----------



## Lead Poison

I actually carried my Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter 44 Magnum to the stand as my sole hunting piece a couple of times last year. I was loaded with my reloads - Hornady 240gr XTPs loaded on top of 22.0 grains of H-110. 

I could have had my first deer kill with a handgun, as I had a small deer walk within 15 yards of my treestand. The shot would not have been a challenge for me. 

Because the deer was small and I knew without question I could have dropped it in its tracks, I chose to let it walk away to grow up.

Maybe I'll get a shot at a bigger deer this year.


----------



## luv2drum

I hope to get to hunt again someday, and try out my thompson contender in 44 mag.  Just gotta get the finances and time straight.  Hospital and ambulance bills hurt the old wallet.


----------



## Dub

luv2drum said:


> I hope to get to hunt again someday, and try out my thompson contender in 44 mag.  Just gotta get the finances and time straight.  Hospital and ambulance bills hurt the old wallet.


I feel for you, brother.  I hope everything works out well for you.  
My deer season has been a bust this year due to a surgery and recovery, too.  Nothing serious, though, just some tendon repair.  I'll have to get on the hogs this winter and be doubly ready for deer in 2011.   Once I'm walking again I'll be back hard at work.  Gotta pay the medical bills that are sure to come soon.






Lead Poison said:


> I actually carried my Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter 44 Magnum to the stand as my sole hunting piece a couple of times last year. I was loaded with my reloads - Hornady 240gr XTPs loaded on top of 22.0 grains of H-110.
> 
> I could have had my first deer kill with a handgun, as I had a small deer walk within 15 yards of my treestand. The shot would not have been a challenge for me.
> 
> Because the deer was small and I knew without question I could have dropped it in its tracks, I chose to let it walk away to grow up.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a shot at a bigger deer this year.



I'd file that under the category of: good hunt.  Close encounter that you decided to pass on.  Fun stuff that charged your batteries, I presume.


A few years back I had a simular hunt.  I had an my unscoped 6" Smith .44remmag along with my trusty .270Win.  

I'd sprayed off my boots and clothes well with scent killer before walking in for an afternoon hunt.  I remember putting just a drop or two of vanilla extract on my gloved hands and rubbing them all over my pants.


I made it to my box stand and got situated.  An hour prior to the "magic hour" I heard movement coming up the trail to my stand.  The leaves rustled for a while longer and then a young four point stepped out on the trail and made his way beneath my stand.  He stayed there for what seemed like an eternity...but was perhaps 5-7 mins.  He then meandered out into the food plot and started munching on some late season forage.

I had the revolver out when I first saw that it was a deer coming down the trail....cocked and ready for a shot.  I had numerous clear shots to take him.  I carefully let the hammer down at some point after deciding to let him walk.  

That hunt was just as much fun as making a kill.


----------



## Lead Poison

Dub said:


> I feel for you, brother.  I hope everything works out well for you.
> My deer season has been a bust this year due to a surgery and recovery, too.  Nothing serious, though, just some tendon repair.  I'll have to get on the hogs this winter and be doubly ready for deer in 2011.   Once I'm walking again I'll be back hard at work.  Gotta pay the medical bills that are sure to come soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd file that under the category of: good hunt.  Close encounter that you decided to pass on.  Fun stuff that charged your batteries, I presume.
> 
> 
> A few years back I had a simular hunt.  I had an my unscoped 6" Smith .44remmag along with my trusty .270Win.
> 
> I'd sprayed off my boots and clothes well with scent killer before walking in for an afternoon hunt.  I remember putting just a drop or two of vanilla extract on my gloved hands and rubbing them all over my pants.
> 
> 
> I made it to my box stand and got situated.  An hour prior to the "magic hour" I heard movement coming up the trail to my stand.  The leaves rustled for a while longer and then a young four point stepped out on the trail and made his way beneath my stand.  He stayed there for what seemed like an eternity...but was perhaps 5-7 mins.  He then meandered out into the food plot and started munching on some late season forage.
> 
> I had the revolver out when I first saw that it was a deer coming down the trail....cocked and ready for a shot.  I had numerous clear shots to take him.  I carefully let the hammer down at some point after deciding to let him walk.
> 
> That hunt was just as much fun as making a kill.



It did and I agree.


----------



## armalite

44 mag


----------



## Richard P

Deadend, I dont see how the .45 being used on small game (which wouldnt offer the resistance of a deer shoulder) and not performing well there, is cause for determining the bullet a failure on said deer at 20 to 25yds.


----------



## BRUNO

I have a buddy that regularly takes does off his families land with a short bbl glock and he said " i just aim for the shoulder and they dont move after that " He is using winchester usa 230 grain hp for self defence . He also told me that he gets a big exit . Penetration is the key but I think if you push the .45 bullet too fast you will get to much expansion and not enough penetration . his loads are running about 850 fps I think !


----------



## promad

so whats the laws now on handgun ?


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Good comments. I wouldn't wish to be in the woods and confront a bear with a .45 acp; and I carry a .45 daily. Every time I've taken a bear, I was deer hunting. I carry either a S & W 629 4" .44 Magnum, or Ruger Super Blackhawk with Magnaport's Predator Package in same caliber. The .44 Magnum with good projectiles is very effective on deer sized game, and it'll hold it's own with bear also.


----------



## k_g_b

Michael F. Gray said:


> Good comments. I wouldn't wish to be in the woods and confront a bear with a .45 acp; and I carry a .45 daily. Every time I've taken a bear, I was deer hunting. I carry either a S & W 629 4" .44 Magnum, or Ruger Super Blackhawk with Magnaport's Predator Package in same caliber. The .44 Magnum with good projectiles is very effective on deer sized game, and it'll hold it's own with bear also.



I agree about the 45acp and bear, however I was reading a bear hunting mag at the store the other day and they listed a 45 acp with a 230 grain lead swc bullet as being a good(capable) bear gun. Now if it will kill a bear, why not a deer?


----------



## imkevdog

45-70 14" barrel contender


----------

